# Chicago meet is set for April 27th



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.euroteknik.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2502

I finally got everything set.

*When*
Sunday, April 27th 2003

*Where* 
Dave & Buster's parking lot
1155 N Swift Rd, Addison, IL 60101 
Phone: (630) 543-5151

*Time*
2:30pm

If you are under the age of 21, then you will need someone who is over 25 with you to be let in of Dave and Busters (im sure there will be plenty of people over 25 with us) But all ages are welcomed for the meet outside.

*THERE IS NO REVING, RACING, PEELING OUT OR LOUD MUSIC ALLOWED* Anyone who does will be kicked out, and if i want to be a dick I will call the cops on you. I have total permission from Dave and Busters managers to use their parking lot on that day. PLEASE be respectful, and if you see anyone with loud music or causing any trouble then please help out and kick them in the nuts. 
If we get kicked out of this place, then i quit setting up meets.

If you need directions then check out www.mapquest.com Its right off of 355 and Lake.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

thanks for the sticky :bow:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Anyone else from Bimmerfest.com going?


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey CrazyBimmer, what do y'all do at this event? I am interested in going.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Well all the bmws around chicago land all come and meet up. Basicly its a day of showing off what ya got to other bmw owners. Its a good place to check out different mods and get ideas for your own car. Its more like a car show, without the thugs.

I really dont know how to explain it, all i know is after the other meets, i notice i love my car even more on the way home :thumbup:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

CrazyBimmer said:


> *Well all the bmws around chicago land all come and meet up. Basicly its a day of showing off what ya got to other bmw owners. Its a good place to check out different mods and get ideas for your own car. Its more like a car show, without the thugs.
> 
> I really dont know how to explain it, all i know is after the other meets, i notice i love my car even more on the way home :thumbup: *


Hey, one last ? How long does it normally last? I have stuff to do later that day.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh people are free to come and go whenever they like. :thumbup: It will end depending on how long people want to stay.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

CrazyBimmer said:


> *Oh people are free to come and go whenever they like. :thumbup: It will end depending on how long people want to stay. *


Cool, thanks.


----------

